# Bumpstops



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

IF I SHAVE MY BUMPSTOPS ON MY STOCK SHOCKS WILL THEY HAVE MORE TRAVEL, OR GIVE ME A BETTER RIDE/?
AND HOW MUCH SHOULD I SHAVE OFF


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So do you have lowering springs on your car? If you dont i really dont think it will make a difference. But if you do, when you installed your springs you were suppose to cut the bump stops in half.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

yo bro...check your CAPS lock..its yelling on the internet..Im moving this to the suspension section...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

What happens if you take them all the way out?  No bottoming out sensation yet!


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

sorry about the caps-lock,i have 2" lowering springs, if i take it to the shop to have the bumpstops cut in half, will it give me somewhat a better ride?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Somewhat better..yes..BUT,

Stock struts cannot handle being lowered period. They are most likely blown at this point. removing part of the bumpstop will get you some more travel..but you really need a good set of aftermarket struts. I recommend getting the Adjustable KYB AGX's. 

Then use either the Koni microcellular bumpstops, or the Progress polyurethane bumpstops. The stock rubber isnt up to the abuse with a 2 inch drop.

These are the Konis..(courtesy of www.motivational.net)









These are the Progress..(courtesy of me  )


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

how much do u think the whole set will run me for?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

The AGX's are around $400

The Konis are around $70 

The Progress are around $20

If you do the work yourself...

Labor is free...if not....

add in the labor to swap the struts out.

So either 470.00 plus labor

or

420.00 plus labor depending on what Bumpstops you choose and labor in your area/shop


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

how do the agx adjustable's work? wat is there to adjust?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> *how do the agx adjustable's work? wat is there to adjust? *


http://www.kyb.com/shocks/agx.html


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

its awesome how they work, but i dont think i would need them for that , is there another type of strut/shock that would make the ride a little bit better and doesnt cost as much?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Hi,

Does anyone know what size bumpstops i should get if im lowering my car 2 inches because im not gonna buy them from motivational and im not sure what size in mm or whatever and im getting kyb agx shocks and struts, thanks in advance


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Bumpstops.*

Either buy the progress or Koni or trim your stockers about 1 1/8th"


----------



## Bill Conner (Aug 19, 2002)

When using Koni or Progress bump stops, what have you guys been using for strut boots? 

Bill


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*You don't*

You simply don't use the boots.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

thats not good, where can i buy progress bumpstops? Any suggested websites?


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

You can buy the aftermarket kyb boots..think they sell for $10 a piece


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

ok is this weird...i had bumpstops on the back, but the front struts had no bumpstops... i saw the boots, over the shocks and the tops of the boots had these little ruber things resembling bumpstops but i dont think they were.. i kep the boots off but kept the ruber pieces.. i am so confused.. please help


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The bumpstop is part of the factory boot.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Does anyone know a website to buy progress bump stops from?

thanks


----------

